# [/dev/pts] Server refused to allocate pty

## dapsaille

Salut à tous ..

 Voila je campe le truc .

 Au démarrage de mon serveur gentoo adoré je ne peux me connecter en ssh ..

 Voici le résultat :

```

login as: root

Using keyboard-interactive authentication.

Password:

Server refused to allocate pty

```

 Bon .. on sors le clavier et on peut bien se connecter ..

 Cela a voir avec /dev/pts car si je fait un simple mount /dev/pts tout rentre dans l'ordre ..

 Voici ma mnttab avant le mount /dev/pts :

```

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/md1 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime,errors=continue,data=writeback)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

rc-svcdir on /lib/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

[u][b]none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,relatime,gid=5,mode=600)[/b][/u]

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/dev/md3 on /DATAS type ext3 (rw,noatime)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

nfsd on /proc/fs/nfs type nfsd (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

```

 Hors ma fstab contient cela :

```

none /dev/pts devpts gid=5,modeb0 0 0

```

 Une fois le /dev/pts monté à la main (mount /dev/pts)

voici un diff de ma mnttab avant et après :

```

SERVER ~ # diff /tmp/before /tmp/after

12a13

> none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,modeb0)

```

 Mais pourquoi mon système monte t'il /dev/pts avec des options à la noix ? 

 Pour infos ce problème date depuis un bon moment et je ne sais plus quel update j'ai effectué à ce moment la, kernel ou baselayout surement ..

 Any idea ?

----------

## truc

alors moi je dis que tu bluf... Normalement 'diff /tmp/before /tmp/after' ça ne sort rien sur la sortie standart (sauf si t'as un alias?) Donc tu veux nous embrouiller ou quoi?  :Wink: 

Plus sérieusement, je ne vois pas les options bizarre au montage, ce sont celles indiquée dans ton fstab -selon tes dires bien sûr- tu veux nous embrouiller ou quoi?

:O

----------

## dapsaille

Bah non je t'assures pourtant ^^

 Bon j'ai menti, j'ai modifié pour enlever mon nom :p mais bon hein

```

SERVER ~ # diff /tmp/flo /tmp/flo_apres

12a13

> none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,modeb0)

SERVER ~ #

```

 En plus quand je fait un mount /dev/pts il me met ca dans les logs système :

```

devpts: called with bogus options

```

mais ca me permet de régler mon problème ....

 Je vais tacher de rajouter la commande mount /dev/pts au boot car ca me gonfle un peu la ^^

----------

## truc

Salut!

Bon, ouais t'as raison pour la sortie de diff, j'sais pas ce que j'avais... c'est surement parce-que je t'écrivais ce message depuis un poste windows, j'étais perturbé... :p

Sinon, tu dis que ton fstab contient 

```
none /dev/pts devpts gid=5,modeb0 0 0 
```

et que quand tu fais un mount /dev/pts, tu obtiens:

```
none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,modeb0) 
```

Je ne vois pas trop où sont les options bizarres àjoutées dont tu parles? Par contre je ne trouve pas modeb0 dans le manuel de mount, c'est pour quoi cette chose?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Et t'a essayé de virer devpts du fstab (chez moi hal ou udev le monte très bien tout seul)

```
devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

```

Au passage d'après le man de mount y'a pas d'option modeb pour devpts, c'est pas ça le problème ?

----------

## dapsaille

Bon bah en fait c'est plié = je réinstalles ^^

 Passage du c2duo à l'atom 230 .. trop de packages à mettre à jour depuis mon précédent emerge world et j'ai estimé 1 semaine de temp d'update pour des trucs dont je ne me servirai plus raison de puissance (vmware-server entre autres et kde en vnc)

----------

## truc

Les processeurs "atom machin", c'est uniquement sur les ultra-portable (eeepc...) c'est bien ça?

Si oui, tu passes ton installes de pc de bureau sur une tout petit portable?? 

(opcheunne bi, je déraisonne totalement?)

----------

